# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Pozos de Sequía en la cuenca alta del Segura

## Salut

Aupa a todos!

Hemos mencionado ya varias veces en el foro el problema de los POZOS DE SEQUÍA en la cuenca alta del Segura.

El problema de dichos pozos surge en la aprobación de una serie de decretos de sequía, respaldados por un Plan Especial de Sequías que por aquél entonces aún estaba en proceso de elaboración.

En un principio se pretendían instalar en la cuenca alta DOS BATERÍAS DE SONDEOS: una de 14 pozos (ejecutada) y otra de 7 (creo que sin ejecutar).

Los acuíferos afectados serían el Mingogil-Villarones y el Alcadozo, por lo que prácticamente toda la provincia de Albacete se ve gravemente perjudicada.

Iré pegando la información técnica que tengo por otros lares, para mejor conocimiento del personal  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Debate que hemos tenido en el hilo del embalse de La Fuensanta:




> En teoría renovaron el Decreto de Sequía el pasado mes de diciembre (antes de que empezaran las lluvias). Si gracias a ese decreto este año se riega menos de lo habitual (que lo dudo), sería una buena reserva de cara a años venideros 
> 
> Eso sí, que no nos pongan en marcha los p***s pozos de sequía





> Hola a todos. Hola Salut
> 
> Espero que estemos muchos años sin volver a ver por nuestra comarca la plaga de grupos electrógenos que mueven la batería de pozos de sequía que desde el 2006 hasta el 2008 han esquilmado los acuíferos de la vega norte del Segura. 
> 
> Si el año 2009 ya tuvimos la suerte de no verlos funcionar, es de esperar que este 2010 ocurra lo mismo.
> 
> Otra cuestión son los pozos privados que directamente saquean el agua de Hellín para llevársela a otros lares, con total impunidad. 
> 
> Que el buen uso de las reservas que este bendito invierno nos están dejando impida volver a ver semejante disparate que lo único que hace es provocar enfrentamientos entre territorios hermanos.
> ...





> Pues... tengo foticos del año 2009 con al menos dos de los pozos bombeando -y eso que el Sistema Cuenca estaba fuera de sequía: sin duda agua pal SCRATS-.





> Hola a todos. Hola Salut
> 
> Yo también tengo unas cuántas fotografías de pozos que no son de la bateria estratégica de sequía en mi término municipal, es decir, que no son de la CHS ni de la encomienda de gestión al SCRATS. Son sencillamente pozos de gentes que compran tierras de regadío en mi municipio, dejan abandonados los cultivos y trasvasan lo que los pozos puedan dar de sí las 24 horas al día río abajo para cogerla en sus lugares de residencia (Alhama, Totana y Librilla).
> 
> Ya duele la boca de denunciar esta pillería sin que nadie tome cartas en el asunto. 
> Os cuelgo unas foticos del 6 de julio de 2009.
> 
> 
> Un saludo
> ...






> ^^ Las que fotografiamos un colega y yo forman parte de la bateria estrategica del CHS. Amos, con prácticamente las mismas coordenadas que en el proyecto tecnico, por lo que dudo que sea un error. (zona de Mingogil).






> Hola Salut
> Estos tres pozos están en el acuífero Mingogil-Villarones, muy cerquita de la pedanía del mismo nombre.
> Verifica por medio de las fotografías que son los mismos.
> Si es así, yo sé de un Presidente de Confederación que habría engañado a un pueblo, (el mío).
> Un saludo
> Antonio






> Algunas fotos me recuerdan bastante a los pozos, pero no me fijé en ningún detalle que me permitiera certificarlo al 100%. La foto que más seguro estoy es una que parece estar vertiendo en una rambla que lleva las aguas residuales de Hellín.
> 
> Cuando vuelva a pisar mi casa podré darte más datos. De momento he encontrado en internet uno de los proyectos, colgado por un viejo conocido de la Sierra del Segura:
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/2625548/Do...o-de-sintesis1
> ^^ Se trata de una batería que creo que no llegaron a ejecutar.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Las que han ejecutado son del proyecto _Captación de Aguas Subterráneas para periodos de Sequía de la Cuenca Alta del Segura. Términos Municipales de Hellín y Liétor (Albacete). Obras de Emergencia (14 captaciones)_, que no encuentro en la red.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Salut

Los pozos de la primera batería esán ejecutados. Se realizaron en el año 2006 y durante ese año, 2007 y 2008 funcionaron con grupos electrógenos de gas-oil. En el año 2008 eso, que en principio era una obra de emergencia, se afianza en la tierra construyendo casetas para albergar las bombas, cerrando el recinto con vallas y electrificando en media tensión la red de pozos (lineas de media tensión que aún después del tiempo transcurrido no han sido autorizadas por la Junta de Comunidades). 
Están ubicados en los parajes de Los Mochuelos y Tedelche. (os adjunto unas fotografías).

Lo que tu me indicas son una segunda batería de siete pozos más (no se han ejecutado) en las proximidades de la carretera de Elche de la Sierra (CM-412), concretamente en las inmediaciones del cruce del camino al embalse del Cenajo, todos en el término municipal de Hellín. 

Sigo manteniendo que los pozos que antes he colgado en el hilo pertenecen a particulares, que extraen los caudales para ser transportados por el río Mundo, río Segura y Post-trasvase hasta otros puntos donde son captados previo pago del peaje correspondiente.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Salut

^^ Esta es una de las fotos de las que te hablaba, la única que tenía colgada por internet (y que por tanto he podido recuperar hoy). Las coordenadas del sondeo eran casi calcadas a las del proyecto de los 14 pozos que sí que se ha ejecutado.

El sondeo está ubicado, casi con total seguridad, aquí:
http://www.goolzoom.com/?&lat=38.447...6&om=1&fc=&ma=

Y el punto de vertido, aquí:
http://www.goolzoom.com/?&lat=38.443...9&om=1&fc=&ma=

----------


## Salut

Nota de prensa de la CHS:  *"se podrán poner en funcionamiento de algunos pozos de forma selectiva"*




> La Junta de Gobierno también ha decidido continuar con la suspensión general de las extracciones de aguas subterráneas de la Batería Estratégica de Sondeos, si bien se podrán poner en funcionamiento de algunos pozos de forma selectiva para ayudar a mantener los caudales ambientales en el río Segura y eventualmente para la dotación de regadíos de las vegas del Segura-Mundo, en beneficio del ahorro de los recursos de cabecera.


http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...SARIAene10.pdf

Si eso dicen para este año (que está lloviendo tanto), ¿Qué no habrán hecho el año pasado?

----------


## Salut

Coordenadas UTM de los pozos:




Y planos:











Concretamente el Pozo nº 13 es el que fotografiamos funcionando


EDIT: Y una de tus fotos (vertiendo al barranco por donde van las aguas residuales de Hellín) es de los pozos 4 o 5 (rectifico: no puede ser el 6 porque la foto vierte desde la margen izquierda, y el punto de vertido del 6 estaba escondidísimo entre los juncos).

----------


## Salut

Evolución del Índice Global de Sequías:



Parece que este febrero por fin hemos vuelto a la situación de normalidad. Eso sí: con los pantanos al 42% dudo que vaya a durar mucho tiempo.

Salud!

----------


## Salut

Cosas de la vida, de cara a la Conferencia Internacional sobre Escasez de Agua y Sequía, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha designado a la cuenca del Segura como "Cuenca Piloto" para el desarrollo de nuevos indicadores de sequía.

De momento nos tocará sufrir la mala baba de Mario Urrea (una de las personas más impresentables de la CHS), pero esta designación como "cuenca piloto", junto a la revisión del PES del nuevo plan de cuenca, nos da ciertas esperanzas de que algo se arregle en este desaguisado.

En todo caso, con un tríptico presentado por la CHS ya tenemos información de cuánto se ha extraido en el conjunto de pozos de sequía (incluidos los de la cuenca baja).



http://www.chsegura.es/export/descar...ICO_SEQUIA.pdf

^^ Nótese que durante el año hidrológico 2008/2009, a pesar de que el Sistema Cuenca estuviera fuera de situación de emergencia, se extrajeron 91 hm3 de agua. Estos han ido a parar íntegramente al SCRATS.

----------


## Salut

> *Nace en Nerpio una plataforma cívica para defender sus aguas*
> 
> Ciudadanos de Nerpio reunidos en asamblea el pasado diecinueve de febrero decidieron constituir la Plataforma del Agua de Nerpio, con el fin de obtener información y analizar las actividades de obtención de aguas del municipio por los organismos competentes en esta materia. 
> 
> El Ayuntamiento estuvo representado por la alcaldesa y ediles de los dos grupos del consistorio, lo cuales manifestaron su decisión de formar parte de la mencionada plataforma. 
> 
> También se manifestó como actividad central de esta plataforma la vigilancia y defensa de los recursos hídricos del municipio que los participantes consideraron pueden estar amenazados por los planes de prospección de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS). 
> 
> En el origen de esta preocupación de los ciudadanos de Nerpio se encuentra el documento enviado al ayuntamiento por la CHS en el que comunica que va a realizar un pozo próximo al paraje del Molino de las Fuentes para medir la calidad y caudal del acuífero existente bajo este paraje. 
> ...


http://www.laverdad.es/albacete/v/20...-20100223.html


Podría darse el caso de que hagan pozos de sequía en Nerpio, para enviar agua de gran calidad a través del Canal del Taibilla, en vez de gastar algo más en depurar aguas abajo.  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Ale, desde algunos sectores parece que juegan a confundir a la opinión pública:




> Por otra parte Belinchón ha informado de que desde la Ejecutiva Provincial se van a llevar tres propuestas de resolución al Comité Provincial del domingo. La primera sobre el AVE y las consecuencias de la llegada de la Alta Velocidad a Albacete, la segunda una resolución de oposición a la actuación de Marruecos con el pueblo saharahui *y una última también de rechazo sobre el reciente anuncio de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura para realizar sondeos en los acuíferos  de seis municipios de Albacete, en este caso Hellín, Letur, Molinicos, Pétrola, Nerpio y Yeste.*


http://www.europapress.es/castilla-l...117203638.html

Todo viene de esta noticia, de un periodista incauto que no sabe distinguir una captación de aguas de un simple aforo:




> *La Confederación del Segura quiere perforar nuevos pozos en Albacete
> Los seis municipios afectados serán Hellín, Molinicos, Nerpio, Letur, Yeste y Pétrola*
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura vuelve a coger la barrena. De acuerdo con un anuncio publicado esta misma semana por el organismo de cuenca, se perforarán nuevos sondeos en seis municipios de la provincia de Albacete.
> 
> Dicho anuncio es, en realidad, una declaración de la Presidente de la CHS, sobre la necesidad de ocupación de terrenos, afectados por un expediente de expropiación forzosa, en los términos municipales de Hellín, Molinicos, Nerpio, Letur, Yeste y Pétrola.
> 
> El detalle de los titulares y las superficies afectadas aún no se conoce, pero se hará público en breve, a través del Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Albacete. El objeto de estas expropiaciones es *reservar terrenos para hacer sondeos que, a su vez, formarán parte de las redes de piezometría y control de calidad de las aguas subterráneas*.
> 
> ...


http://www.latribunadealbacete.es/no...906DFDC362C47F

Se echan las manos a la cabeza por unos piezómetros, pero sin embargo ni mu de que se haya encomendado la gestión de los pozos al SCRATS -_-

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, pa quien no esté muy al tanto, el Sr. Belinchón que está confundiendo a la gente por no distinguir entre piezómetros y bombeos... es uno de los principales responsables del secuestro que estaba sufriendo el nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Segura -montó un buen pollo en la Mesa Territorial de Hellín porque decía que "se estaba haciendo de espaldas a las comunidades autónomas" (entiéndase, de espaldas a la burrocracia de partido).

De todas formas hay novedades... malas nuevas!



> *La CHS pretende abrir los pozos de sequía de forma permanente
> 
> La llamada Batería Estratégica de Sondeos se abrió como una solución provisional que, ahora, el organismo de cuenca quiere convertir en algo definitivo y constante
> 
> La Administración Central impuso la aprobación del Esquema de Temas Importantes de la cuenca del Segura a pesar del rechazo frontal de todas las comunidades autónomas* 
> 
> La reciente reunión del Consejo del Agua de la Cuenca del Segura fue de todo, menos participativa. La administración central impuso, literalmente, su opinión a todas las partes, con tal de sacar adelante el llamado Esquema de Temas Importantes, el documento que servirá de base para revisar el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca.
> 
> En su nota oficial, la CHS se olvidó de mencionar que todas las comunidades autónomas implicadas -Castilla-La Mancha, Murcia, Valencia y Andalucía- votaron en contra del documento. La directora general del Agua de la Junta, Verónica Montero, señaló, además de confirmar el plante general de todas las regiones, que uno de los motivos que le llevaron a decir ‘no’ alcanza de lleno a la provincia de Albacete: los pozos de sequía.
> ...


http://www.latribunadealbacete.es/no...93CEBE128ABC5F

----------


## Salut

Un titular bastante desafortunado:




> *PSOE, PP e IU unidos contra Murcia y Zapatero a costa de los pozos de sequía*
> 
> Hellín (Albacete), 22 nov (EFE).- La intención del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), de abrir los pozos de sequía ha provocado la airada reacción y una inusual oposición común de PSOE, PP e IU.
> 
> El alcalde socialista de Hellín, Diego García Caro, ha expresado hoy su "rotunda" oposición a que la CHS vuelva a abrir los pozos de sequía, y ha reivindicado el derecho del municipio a utilizar de manera prioritaria sus recursos hídricos.
> 
> García Caro ha llegado tan lejos como adelantar una posible rebelión contra su partido y con el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, si la CHS se sale con la suya.
> 
> "La CHS depende del Ministerio del Medio Ambiente y éste a su vez depende del Gobierno de la nación, que a su vez dirige un socialista, Rodríguez Zapatero. Aunque tengamos muy cercano un proceso electoral, yo quiero dejar bien claro que, cuando llegué a la Alcaldía de Hellín no juré defender al PSOE ni mucho menos a Zapatero", ha afirmado García Caro en una rueda de prensa.
> ...


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=599608

----------


## Salut

> *El Gobierno descarta perforar más pozos de sequía en el Alto Segura
> La directora general del Agua del MARM, Marta Morén, rechazó la medida solicitada desde la Región de Murcia en el marco de una visita institucional a varias pedanías de la localidad*
> 
> Si ya no hay sequía, si los decretos especiales de sequía ya no están en vigor y, encima, los embalses están en máximos históricos, perforar nuevos pozos de sequía en el Alto Segura carece de todo sentido o justificación.
> 
> Este argumento es tan evidente que roza la perogrullada. Pero ha hecho falta que lo diga toda una directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente para que, al fin, el alcalde de Hellín y, de paso, todos los vecinos de la comarca, hayan podido lanzar un suspiro de alivio.
> 
> «Llegar a oír, por fin, que no se perforarán pozos de sequía en Albacete ha costado muchos años de esfuerzo y disgustos -afirmaba ayer el alcalde hellinero, Diego García Caro- pero sólo por oírlo en Hellín, de boca de la señora Marta Morén y, además, en presencia de la presidenta de la Confederación del Segura, ha merecido la pena; ahora habrá que ver la reacción aguas abajo, en Murcia, que es donde se pedía usar esos pozos parece hacer frente al llamado déficit de recursos».
> 
> ...


http://www.latribunadealbacete.es/no...29241C68867F46

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí dejo noticia sacada de hispagua.cedex.es
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/102413

*Los pozos de sequía en Hellín y Liétor consiguen del Ministerio la declaración de impacto ambiental favorable*

Vie, 30/12/2011
La Verdad

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha formulado declaración de impacto ambiental favorable al proyecto de doce pozos de sequía en la cuenca del río Segura, concretamente en los términos de Hellín y Liétor. Este visto bueno viene a cerrar un largo proceso, en el que a lo largo de los últimos años han participado, presentando alegaciones, organismos como el Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha, los ayuntamientos de Elche de la Sierra y Liétor, asociaciones sociales y ecologistas y otras entidades. 

Finalmente, el proyecto ha conseguido el respaldo medioambiental, aunque lo hace incorporando algunas garantías y controles que inicialmente no estaban reflejadas expresamente. Básicamente, los requisitos son dos: que sólo podrán usarse excepcionalmente, ante situaciones de sequía, y que su explotación se hará siempre respetando unos umbrales de control en los niveles del agua. 

De los doce pozos, tres se encuentran en el término de Liétor, y los restantes en el de Hellín. Uno se considera que no puede ser explotado, cuatro son de control piezométrico (del nivel del agua subterránea), y los restantes tienen como zonas de vertido del agua que se extraiga el Canal de Tedelche, Cañada de Agra, el río Mundo y el Canal de Martínez Parras. 

Para el estudio de impacto ambiental se han contemplado seis alternativas distintas, y finalmente se ha optado por la que prevé un límite de extracción de 15,291 hectómetros cúbicos. 

En las alegaciones, desde la Sierra del Segura y desde la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha se cuestionaron aspectos como el destino del agua y lo difuso de los usos previstos; las afecciones al entorno y también los antecedentes, ya que en 2006 ya se pusieron en marcha cuatro pozos (no incluidos en este proyecto), y siete de los proyectados ya se encuentran en explotación, que en seis meses extrajeron un caudal de 15,55 hectómetros cúbicos. 

La Confederación del Segura ha negado que estos pozos supongan afección alguna a los acuíferos superficiales, ya que se hacen a niveles mucho más profundos. Ha garantizado que no se harán nuevos cultivos con el agua de estos sondeos, y ha señalado que sin ellos también los propios regantes de Hellín tendrían que reducir sus superficies de riego. 

Una de las aportaciones más interesantes en este proceso ha sido la del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España, que ha cuestionado especialmente aspectos como la validez de los datos disponibles sobre los recursos, y también la falta de precisión en cuanto a los propios pozos, su explotación y los usos del agua. 

Entre los condicionantes impuestos, se plantea que se debe precisar el momento de explotación de los pozos, desglosar por usos el caudal conseguido y estimar las afecciones, tanto subterráneas como a aguas superficiales. 

Finalmente, la Confederación del Segura aclaró que será prioritario el uso para abastecimiento a la población, aunque de forma compatible con el regadío, excluyendo que pueda usarse el agua para regar campos de golf ni otras actividades del sector turístico. 

Antes del nuevo periodo de explotación, se creará una Comisión de Seguimiento Ambiental, en la que junto a la Confederación del segura y otros organismos deberá haber representantes de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha. 

Durante los últimos años, en Albacete -especialmente en la zona de Hellín y Elche de la Sierra- se han sucedido las muestras de rechazo al uso de estos pozos; incluso se han aprobado resoluciones institucionales contra ellos, y todos los partidos han expresado sus críticas a estos sondeos.

----------

